# BSNL to soon offer Internet Protocol TV



## gary4gar (Jan 4, 2007)

> Move over cable TV operators. Internet Protocol (IP) TV or TV over phone lines is on its way. Public sector Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. (BSNL) will shortly roll out video content and value-added services for its broadband (Internet) subscribers in Bangalore and Chennai in a plan that is expected to replace traditional methods of viewing media in the near future.



read more...


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 4, 2007)

Any guesses for the rates??

I think they'll quote 1Re./min!


----------



## Onkar Joshi (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm. IPTV is all set to change the rules of the game in the near future.

Infact my employer, Tech Mahindra, is doing a lot of R&D in the field.

Of course, God knows when enough bandwidth will be available in India for reliable, good quality service.

Heh...BSNL 2Mbps (400MB)...watch 3 soaps and your entire bandwidth is gone. Typical viewers don't know anything about limited bandwdth and BSNL will send them a bill for 50K bucks at the end of the month.


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 12, 2007)

Good news, Today Friday 12th of January, BSNL in Kolkata (calcuttatelephones.com) in a news paper advertisement announced the arrival of BSNL iptv. Hope to get more of it in the near future.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 12, 2007)

heard it some time back... just waiting for it to arieve


----------



## shyamno (Jan 12, 2007)

MTNL has already started the feature..one can have the tariff ideas from it..I don't think there will be much difference when BSNL announces it..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 12, 2007)

but what xtra features are there in IPTV? other than movie on demand and "time shifting"(unsure abt this term) feature? will the regular set of channels be available on it?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 13, 2007)

BSNL launching new services after one other .......but I don't y ??? they are not employing some new employes who can understand Wat to do now??/

BSNL customer- care sukz


----------



## aritrap (Mar 20, 2007)

Guys, my father told me that in "Anandabazaar Patrika", available in kolkata it has been reported that BSNL is keen to offer the IPTV service through the existing cable lines of the cable operators and not through phone lines.
The news appeared on 19th March, I think.


 I dont think that the data downloaded for watching the programs under IPTV will be taken under the data limit.


----------



## Josan (Mar 20, 2007)

ok ,,, do you kno that bsnl broadband is yet not available in the villages even just 8 km from city .............so wat can i expect from this news..........?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> ok ,,, do you kno that bsnl broadband is yet not available in the villages even just 8 km from city .............so wat can i expect from this news..........?


Come and live in the cities.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 20, 2007)

yar not in villages..

even the BSNL is not available in Millenium City Gurgaon and also not in my hometown Aligarh (Lock City of India) ....... ..

BSNL broadband yr 2007 totally s**** .


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 20, 2007)

BSNL really s@cks. no cust care at all. my friend is having a prob with his BB conn since last month and nothing has been done yet.  i wonder y they roll out with new services wen thay cant provide prompt support. and do they have qualified personals.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> Any guesses for the rates??
> 
> I think they'll quote 1Re./min!



you sound very optimistic.  . Dont worry rates wont be this high, they are starting business not killing it.



> Heh...BSNL 2Mbps (400MB)...watch 3 soaps and your entire bandwidth is gone. Typical viewers don't know anything about limited bandwdth and BSNL will send them a bill for 50K bucks at the end of the month.



Dont whine when you know little or nothing at all . The IPTV wont count in your alloted bandwidth.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

it will be great as i will not have to pay my cable-wallah


----------



## alok4best (Mar 20, 2007)

It will be popular only if they provide at Flat Fixed Rated..The UL way...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2007)

they can upgrade the 900UL plan to two option 

900UL+IPtv = 900 bucks a month
900UL+2mbps = 1000 bucks a month



i will take 2nd option


----------



## kirangp (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the first Govt company which is really moving India forwards...Private companies in these sectors right now are second compared to BSNL


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 20, 2007)

> *@esumitkumar*even the BSNL is not available in Millenium City Gurgaon and also not in my hometown Aligarh



then its ur bad luck that BSNL is not in ur city..coz if u havent used BB service of bsnl then u cant say it sucks...try n then say...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not interested. I have legal proceedings going on against BSNL....Hope I can extract 50k from them in damages due to their own mistakes.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

First let BSNL give a proper net connection with 2mbps unlimited then let them give us iptv. Till then i dont care what useless things they bring.


----------



## Anindya (Mar 20, 2007)

I am eagerly waiting for the launch! They may give some promo offers like a discounted monthly rental package of landline+bb+iptv. This will really help people in the long run. BUT YES I REALLY DOUBT ABOUT THE QUALITY!!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 21, 2007)

> @Joey  then its ur bad luck that BSNL is not in ur city..coz if u havent used BB service of bsnl then u cant say it sucks...try n then say...



Its not like that as BSNL is available in both cities but these b*****s are not giving new connections from past 1 yr and still they are celebrating 2007 as broadband year....... service is fair as my frnd dload movies 24 * 7 from his 900 rs connection ...and I see them all


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2007)

900 connection sucks  , i can download 5 gig between 2am-8am on home 500. Pure 2Mbps


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 21, 2007)

Check this
BSnl launches IPTV services in Pune


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 21, 2007)

The downside of IPTV in delhi from MTNL is that only a few channels are offered by them...that is why it has not become popular...but once majority of channels become a part of IPTV then it will do better than DTH...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2007)

check the tariff
*bsnl.co.in/tariff_triple_play.htm

*Channel List*
*www.divinetaccess.com/tripleplay/channels.html


----------

